# My little planted tank...



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

So far so good. Iv got a few plants and a few fish. Pictures, because everyone loves pictures.



































All quick pictures but documenting the growth of the plants here... I'll grab pictures of the plants in my outside tank tomorrow. To dark to get a justifiable photo of it. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Huh, I never relised the plant from the side view on the right still has te rubber band from when I brought it lol. Oh well out of sight out of mind...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and another plant that needs to be moved is the long stringy plant that I have no idea what it is. Can't even see it from the front view. There pointless if you can't see them. Iv been using no co2 just lohas miracle grow idea. It's working well. I put vary vary little bit in that's pre mixed with water. It's getting like 1/4th of what could be put in.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice tank! How many gallons again?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

This is a ten gallon.

Here's another planted one in a crappy night time pic. This is my outdoor ten.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The first tank is also over stocked. But with water changes it's ok. The angels are getting moved with the others once they are big enough.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

One thing I really need to do to this tank is get rid of the print background... It would look so much better with a black one. It sucks because that one both sides are printed. I'm thinking of spray painting it black. That would work.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I love the tank! I really actually never thought of putting lilly pads in the tank, but it is a good idea!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea I stole some from a river I go fishing at. Put some in two of my tanks. I also found a bunch of plant seeds in the bottom when I pulled out the Lilly's I know 4 are Lilly pads the others are unidentified and planted in that tank. A couple have already opened up so it's a waiting game now.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice little tank. ;P


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. Its coming along. Soon I want to try grass. But first I need to get rid of the ugly rocks in there.


----------

